# Where The Curled Sticks Grow



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Thought you might like to see a picture of the type of brush where I find most of the curled sticks here in Kentucky.

Honey suckle thickets where a rabbit doesn't like to hide is a great place to crawl into in search of curled sticks.


----------



## cchgn (Oct 16, 2013)

Cool, looks like a good place to find witching sticks and do some dry land fishing,,,,lol


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Most of the honeysuckle I run into around here, No. Indiana, is shrub honeysuckle. There is some vine, but that is mostly seen as a garden ornamental. The most common vine is Virginia creeper. Fair amount of wild grape and an unpleasant amount of poison ivy. Don't know why, but those don't often curl around a tree.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Here in Kentucky the Honey Suckle is everywhere and the deer love it.

Last year while hunting sticks, I must have run upon 10 15 deer.

Deer trails were everywhere throughout the ticket.


----------



## Ole Man Dan (Feb 3, 2014)

stixman said:


> Here in Kentucky the Honey Suckle is everywhere and the deer love it.
> 
> Last year while hunting sticks, I must have run upon 10 15 deer.
> 
> Deer trails were everywhere throughout the ticket.


I've shot many deer in Honey Suckle thickets, Too thick to see very far, so the deer feel safe.

Young guys who hunt with us are looking for the easy deer out in the open.

They pass up cane brakes and vine choked thickets. If they only knew...


----------

